# popcorn



## berty bee

In hungarian: pattogatott kukorica


----------



## Sara Rodriguez

Spanish: palomitas de maiz


----------



## Krümelmonster

In Germany: Popcorn (sorry we had no better idea )


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese: *pipocas*, from a Tupi word.


----------



## osloborger

Sara Rodriguez said:
			
		

> Spanish: palomitas de maiz



Hei everyone!

Every spanish speaking country has a name of it´s own for It:

In argentina we would say: pochoclo
In Ecuador: canguil.
In Perú: canchitas 

check:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palomitas_de_ma%C3%ADz

Saludos!

Oborg...-


----------



## betulina

In Catalan: "crispetes" or "rosetes".


----------



## Tyfo

In danish: popkorn.


----------



## Cereth

in  mexican Spanish the most common is : *Palomitas o palomitas de maíz*
in some states people say: "chivitas"... "rosetas de maíz is not common but we undertsand the word


----------



## Gabino

In Colombia we use: palomitas de maiz.


----------



## Bienvenidos

*Farsi* - pulluh (pronounced like it looks: PULL - UH

*Bien*


----------



## Mutichou

Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> In Germany: Popcorn (sorry we had no better idea )


Same thing in French


----------



## Bienvenidos

Mutichou said:
			
		

> Same thing in French


 
I'm surprised that Afghanistan created its own word for popcorn yet France and Germany borrowed the word from English 

*Bien*


----------



## badgrammar

Mutichou said:
			
		

> Same thing in French



Uuuuh, oui, bien sûr tout le monde comprend "popcorn", mais il y a terme en français tout de même, cher Mutichou: "Maïs à éclater"...

The French term for popcorn is "maïs à éclater"...


----------



## cherine

In Egyptian Arabic it's feshar (with a long "a") فيشار


----------



## embisiz

Turkish --> Patlamış mısır


----------



## elroy

In Palestinian Arabic we say "popkórn."


----------



## alby

In Croatian is *Kokice*


Nataša


----------



## Mutichou

badgrammar said:
			
		

> Uuuuh, oui, bien sûr tout le monde comprend "popcorn", mais il y a terme en français tout de même, cher Mutichou: "Maïs à éclater"...


Ah ? Je n'avais jamais entendu ce terme.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:
Kokice (Cyrillic кокице).

Pozdrav!


----------



## linguist786

*Gujarati:*

dor~yo (~ indicates nasalised sound)


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:

ポップコーン
poppukōn

As one might well expect...


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish:

Popcorn

Also the term "paukkumaissi" is used, but more seldom.


----------



## Henryk

Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> In Germany: Popcorn (sorry we had no better idea )


There's also "Puffmais".


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:

  lately the English borrowed "_*popcorn*_" is used more often. But there is also a Romanian word "_*cocoşi*_" (literally roosters - guess because they jump as roosters do when fighting).


----------



## MingRaymond

It is 爆米花 (bao4mi3hua1) in Mandarin.
It is 爆谷 (bao3guk1) in Cantonese.

Ming


----------



## diamania

It's the same in Dutch: Popcorn


----------



## lotjed_13

or 'gepofte maïs' (--> not often used, it explains what popcorn is)


----------



## panjabigator

I'd say Popcorn in any of my languages.


----------



## linguist786

*Gujarati:

*dor~yo (~ indicates nasalised sound)


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish:
- Patlamış mısır 
some people say -mısır patlağı  too


----------



## french4beth

Also in French: _maïs soufflé_


----------



## loimu k

Ilmo said:
			
		

> Finnish:
> 
> Popcorn
> 
> Also the term "paukkumaissi" is used, but more seldom.



Isn't it usually spelled "popkorni"?


----------



## Kexet

We in sweden are as fun as the german ones: Popcorn

btw, puffmais sounds hilarious to me!


----------



## amikama

*פופקורן* (_popkorn_) in Hebrew.


----------



## demoore

For those who speak chinese look at this characters invented by a russian guy!!! To replace the three 爆米花 in one single character ! So funny!
http://www.chinese-tools.com/characters/new.html


----------



## Tensai

demoore said:
			
		

> For those who speak chinese look at this characters invented by a russian guy!!! To replace the three 爆米花 in one single character ! So funny!


 
haha it reminds me of the character for 'shit, feces' 屎, both have the 'rice' part


----------



## avalon2004

In Greek, the word is always *ποπ-κορν* [popcorn] although theoretically it could be *καβουρντισμένο καλαμπόκι *or *ψημένο καλαμπόκι*


----------



## panjabigator

Panjabi: chalii de daNe.


----------



## panjabigator

linguist786 said:
			
		

> *Gujarati:
> 
> *dor~yo (~ indicates nasalised sound)



Can you write this in the Gujarati script?


----------



## Cony

Even that is the same spanish, in some places of Colombia called it " Maiz pira " and Venezuelans called it "cotufas"

*Cony.*


----------



## Chazzwozzer

ukuca said:
			
		

> In Turkish:
> - Patlamış mısır
> some people say -mısır patlağı  too


Or... *patlak* - used by my Physics teacher.


----------



## fatiha

In Moroccan
galia 
قلية 
Titi


----------



## D0lph1n

for daily usage = popcorn (more practical  )

the correct way to say it is "jagung berondong"
(jagung = corn, berondong = the sounds that resulted by popcorn when they are ready ?? (as in "popping" =p )


----------



## Encolpius

in spoken Czech: *popcorn*
according to my dictionary: *pražená kukuřice* (never heard that)

in Slovak: *pukance*


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, popcorn is _krevmaizo_ or _pufmaizo_.


----------



## Abwaan

*Daango* in Somali.


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: пуканки.


----------



## Selyd

In Ucrainian:
In childhood always spoke *пукавки /pukavky/*


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:
*попкорн */popkorn/

There is also an older term not used anymore *воздушная кукуруза* /vozdushnaya kukuruza/ - air corn


----------



## nimak

Encolpius said:


> in Slovak: *pukance*





Orlin said:


> Bulgarian: пуканки.





Selyd said:


> In Ucrainian:
> In childhood always spoke *пукавки /pukavky/*



Macedonian: *пуканки* (púkanki) _pl. fem.; _in some dialects also *пуканици* (pukánici)

*пука* (púka) _verb_ = _to pop, to crack, to bang, to fire..._


----------



## Sardokan1.0

In *Sardinian *:

*Rosas de trigu moriscu*_ = Roses of moorish wheat_


----------



## ThomasK

diamania said:


> It's the same in Dutch: Popcorn


I have a Dutch translation as well, sometimes used: *plofmaïs*, where the _plof _is the onomatopeia for the explosion ( "pop")


----------



## momai

cherine said:


> In Egyptian Arabic it's feshar (with a long "a") فيشار


In Syrian Arabic it's buushaar بوشار


----------



## ThomasK

But what is the literal meaning?


----------



## apmoy70

avalon2004 said:


> In Greek, the word is always *ποπ-κορν* [popcorn]...


Τhere are also the Greek dialectal:

(1) *«Kουκουνάρες»* [ku.kuˈna.ɾes] (fem. nom. pl.) --> _pine cones_ < MoGr neut. *«κουκουνάρι»* [ku.kuˈna.ɾi] (nom. sing.) & fem. *«κουκουνάρα»* [ku.kuˈna.ɾa] (nom. sing.) --> _pine cone_ < MoGr reduplication of the ancient name of the familiar woody cone of conifers, *«κόνναρος» kónnarŏs* (masc.) & *«κόνναρον» kónnarŏn* (neut.), of unknown etymology (probably Pre-Greek).

(2) *«Παπαδούλες»* [pa.paˈðu.les] (fem. nom. pl.) --> _curly docks_, the Greek name (*«παπαδούλα»* [pa.paˈðu.la] (fem. nom. sing.)) of the plant *Rumex Crispus* (indigenous to the Greek country side); popcorn resembles its seeds.

(3) *«Νυφούλες»* [niˈfu.les] (fem. nom. pl.) --> _little brides_ < MoGr *«νύφη»* [ˈni.fi] (fem.) --> _bride_ < Classical fem. *«νύμφη» númpʰē* (obviously due to the popcorn's white colour).

(4) (Cyprus) *«σιταροπούλλες»* [si.ta.ɾɔˈpu.lːes] (fem. nom. pl.) --> _small corn kernels_ < Cypriot-Greek name of _corn_, *«σίταρος»* [ˈsi.ta.ɾɔs] (masc.) = Standard MoGr *«σιτάρι»* [siˈta.ɾi] (neut.) --> _wheat_ < Byz.Gr neut. diminutive *«σιτάρι(ο)ν» sitári(o)n* --> _grains & lentils, wheat, corn_ < Classical masc. *«σῖτος» sîtŏs* --> _grains, lentils, wheat, corn, bread, food_ (probably an IE word, a substantivization of the adj. *σῑτο- *sītŏ- _threshed_ derived from PIE *tih₂-tó- _struck_ < PIE *tieh₂- _to strike_ cf Hitt. zāḫ-/zaḫḫ- _to hit, beat_, Proto-Slavic *žito) + Cypriot-Greek fem. *«πούλλα»* [ˈpu.lːa] --> _the edible part of a seed, grain, nut_ (of unknown etymology).

I'm personally familiar with (1).


----------



## bibax

Encolpius said:


> in spoken Czech: *popcorn*
> according to my dictionary: *pražená kukuřice* (never heard that)


*pražená kukuřice* means literally _roasted maize_; it is a common term, but somewhat official;

rarely *kukuřičné pukance* (similarly like in Slovak);
from the verb *pukati* (perf. puknouti) = to crack, to burst;
*kukuřičný* = adj. [of/from] maize;

informally *popcorn*, also written *popkorn*;

*popkornovač* = popcorn maker (popper);


----------



## momai

ThomasK said:


> But what is the literal meaning?


Most likely a loanword as it does not relate to any other word in Arabic as far as I know.


----------



## Aliph

In *Italian*: *popcorn*. No any other word.


----------



## Zareza

In *Romanian

floricele de porumb* = little flowers of corn

*berbecuți *= little rams

*cucurigi *= cock-a-doodle-doo*s *(<cucurigu)

*cocoșei *= little roosters


----------

